# Advice needed for LO, feel so alone



## joeimpatient (May 15, 2008)

Hi, sorry to bother you but was wondering if you could help as I'm feeling so alone, F has been breast fed up until a week ago as i developed mastitis and thrush at the same time and found it too difficult to continue . Doctors and HV kept on pestering me to give up BF as F and i were having too many problems from day 1 with regards to BF. Anyway the problem is (this is where i need your help lol) F takes about an hour sometimes longer to feed on bottles and was the same with breast but is content after FF than she ever was with BF, she also dribbles most of her feeds out( we need about 10 -15 tissues per feed) she is also quite windy as well,my question is could it be that she has tongue tie? if so what can i do about it? I went to see GP and he dismissed the whole thing and looked at me as though i was crazy and silly for even thinking it  I left his office in tears. F also sticks her tongue out a lot and i have seen the GP several times about this and he gave nystatin once just in case it was thrush and now they say it is simply what babies do! it's just that F seems to do it all the time and people keep asking if theres something wrong with her tongue and that starts me off worrying . The other thing is that F has had 10 colds so far,she constantly seems to have a blocked/stuffy/runny nose, is this normal? she is only 19 weeks.Sorry to go on and on its just the Dr and HV make me feel like I'm a loony if i ask them anything.F has been vomitting large amount of feed back at least once a day and always Cry's during a feed like she is pain and i don't know if its because of her tongue or not. Thank you for reading and hope you can help.
joexxx


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

wow u r having a rough time! on the first quick scan of your mail I wrongly assumed you must be a first time mum and were just worrying about everything. Sorry! You obviously have a great deal of experience and defiantly feel something is wrong. I would try and see a different GP if possible to get a different opinion. Do u know anyone else at the surgery who can recommend a more sensitive one?
Is she putting on weight? Have you tried a variety of teats and bottles? I would have suggested a faster flow teat for the slowness but a slower one for the dribbling! if she is putting on weight then dont worry bout the dribbling too much as she is getting enough, but that is a long time to be feeding! and there are some signs of a possible tongue tie. I dont know where u live but there are centres u can be referred to,by ur gp/midwife/hv it is a massively simple procedure. U can also find places who will assess and treat privately. most of these dr's are nhs consultants who u would have been refered to anyway (does that make sense? make sure they are a paediatric consultant)
also it might be worth expressing if u can? as u might be able to trestablish bf.
send me a pm if u  want any further help as when u put a second post on the same thread here ii doesnt flag it up as new mail.
you are doing a fab job and dont let them get u down. u are doing all the right things and u know something isnt right so u r right!
andrea x


----------

